# Learning martial arts only ones a week.



## SacredCoconut (Dec 1, 2012)

Im training Karate at the moment and i want to do it the most right now, but its only twice a week so id want some other art to not have 4 days pause. Do you think there could be eny idea in it? I don't think doing karate in another place even thought there may be some close enough is option because paying for one days training in same art im alredy doing doesn't feel worth it. Id like to explore other japanese arts as well. I apologize for spelling errors and not segmenting it (I don't know how to with this phone and writing with this is pain enyway I may correct it when I get to computer again)


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2012)

You could certainly add a complementary art--judo or some other form of grappling, Tai Chi, or maybe a weapons art for fun--but I'd probably suggest that spending that time focused on your main art, esp. if you can find a similarly-minded training partner, might be a better use of your time right now as you build a base in that art. But if it's a matter of boredom/restlessness and you want an activity, sure, add something different enough that it doesn't interfere.


----------



## SacredCoconut (Dec 1, 2012)

Opening is writen prety sloppy so it may not sound exactuly Like i wished. I certantly want to focus on karate, but id want 3th training time for week which my school doesn't have and paying for to another school feels waste as training times usualy overlap. Still im not sure about learning new style when I probely can only attend ones a week because of karate.  

Edit. I don't have much room to train home and its
 cold outside.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 1, 2012)

Which attitude should be the correct one?

- You go to school to "learn". You come home to "train".
- You go to school to "train". You come home to "rest". 

You may go to class once a week but you will have the rest of your week to "train".


----------



## Aiki Lee (Dec 1, 2012)

I wouldnt pay to take another class unless it was something you really wanted to do. Your time might be better spent asking your training partners at your dojo if the have a free day to meet up with you.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 1, 2012)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Which attitude should be the correct one?
> 
> - You go to school to "learn". You come home to "train".
> - You go to school to "train". You come home to "rest".
> ...



I agree with this.

As a beginner, training in multiple places at once will lead to problems, especially if they are in similar arts.  There will always be differences in the training, bleed-over, and even instructor differences.  Don't do that as a beginner, it's hard enough when you've been training for awhile.

Train in the dojo, practice at home.  A lot.  This is the path to success.  Keep training, keep practicing.

Believe me, an instructor can tell who has been practicing at home and who has not.  It really shows.  So practice the nights when you do not go to the dojo.

And to put it bluntly (but I mean it kindly), if you do not have the self-discipline to practice at home when you are not at the dojo, you won't succeed anyway.  You'll get bored and quit without having learned much of anything.  So test yourself and see if you have what it takes to succeed with martial arts.  Make yourself practice at home every night you are not at the dojo.


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 1, 2012)

Bill said it well or you could look for school that offers more days. But still train in between classes. Like Bill said, it shows.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SacredCoconut (Dec 1, 2012)

I  alredy decided not to and found actuly another shotokan close enough with classes that don't overlap. Still I got to think about that.

I do train home (mostly streatching and muscle training). My home is small so doing punches or kicks is not so easy, meaby i should not be so picky.

I should  have took more time with the opening and my response. I actuly though about iaido and the big reason is that i just have too much free time. I was suposed to ask more about if it could work with having only 1 lesson a week.

Well i already decided, but still id like to hear your opinions. Even if the question may be stupid as it probely depends on what you want from it.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 1, 2012)

You should not need much room to practice punching and kicking.  I even practice my kata in the shower sometimes, since I'm standing there letting the hot water beat the pain our of my muscles anyway.  I practice my crescent steps walking around my house or walking my dog.  Sometimes I just sit and mentally go through my kata.  I've even dreamed about doing kata.  Unless you're swinging weapons around, you just don't need much time or space to practice.

My latest effort at home is something I am calling 'Five by Five'.  I pick five katas a night and perform them each five times.  Every night that I am not at the dojo.  Takes about 20 minutes.  Makes a world of difference.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 1, 2012)

I think the consensus wins.  Practice your primary art every chance you can.  Bill has shown you a way to do it at home.  Even the mental exercises have great value.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 1, 2012)

If you have training partner at home, you can train exactly the same ways as you do in your school. If you don't have training partner at home, you have to train solo. Try to take your form (kata) apart and understand the information in it. Alway try to think about 3 steps deep.

- technique (such as side kick, ...).
- counter to that technique (such as downward block, ...).
- counter to those counters (such as side kick, spin back fist combo, side kick, palm chop combo, ...),

You will find out that you will have a lot of home work to do.


----------



## SuperFLY (Dec 1, 2012)

SacredCoconut said:


> My home is small so doing punches or kicks is not so easy, meaby i should not be so picky.



when people moan they dont have room to train at home my instructors instructor says 'do it on the spot then'

literally do kata etc.. on the spot. instead of actually moving, just jump into your next technique. its murder on the legs too so builds some good strength


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 1, 2012)

Who says you have to train in your house? Find a park nearby, or even behind a restaurant or something (i used to use the back of a pathmark), and practice there. if you feel that's not safe for whatever reason, go when there are a lot of people there, and/or get 4 or 5 friends to join/practice with you or at least just hang out there while you practice. Kills two birds, protection and sparring partners


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 1, 2012)

ALSO: If you don't have friends who have any interest in the martial arts, find something they do have an interest in, go somewhere to do that with them, and just practice your kata/techs/etc. while they're doing what they're interested in


----------



## SPX (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm going to take a little different path than some of these other guys have, because I feel your pain.  I know what it's like to not have the availability of classes that you really want as well as what it's like to have a tiny apartment (mine is only 220 sq ft).  

You mentioned that you found another Shotokan school.  Do they have classes most days out of the week?  If so, maybe you should drop the original school and completely switch over to the new one.

If that doesn't work, perhaps consider another striking art that is similar to karate.  If you can find a good ITF TKD school in your area, you'll find that it is pretty similar to karate so you may like it as much or you may even like it more.  

Lastly, as mentioned above, you could try complementing your karate training with a grappling art. You'll find that judo mixes in really well.


----------



## SacredCoconut (Dec 2, 2012)

I will not take the extra. The another place actually has possibility to only pay for month if I feel like getting more some month. 

I was thinking about going to gym as well to get some muscle as I feel like I'm lagging it. As side question if some one knows good website on how to do stretching home id like to know it.

still most likely il just make better plans how to train home. Well when it gets warmer i can get training room in garrage so it will get better. this thread is kinda pointless as it's mostly just idea coming from having too much free time.


----------



## GrandmasterP (Dec 2, 2012)

Most of our students come to class once a week but the ones who cultivate daily at home are literally leaps
and bounds in front of the ones who just come to class and slob for the rest of the week.
Some do attend other classes too and I can't see any harm in that at all.


----------



## MikeBielat (Dec 3, 2012)

Not sure there is much you can retain for only going once a week. The more you put in the more you get out. It should be a two times a week minimum.

Strength training, cardio and stretching can all be done outside of the dojo when your class isn't going on. You can work on drills/forms/katas and technique anytime as well. Make sure your classes teach the drills first 

The self-defense and sparring is a must to be done in class.

There is so much learning you can do on forums like this and YouTube to help compliment your training.


----------



## Instructor (Dec 3, 2012)

When I first started out I bet i practiced ten hours at home for every hour of class time.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 3, 2012)

How to train at home is an art. Do you know that you can let your right hand/arm to fight your left hand/arm? I'm sure oneday we will see a book, "How to train your hands/arms to fight against each other?"


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 3, 2012)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> How to train at home is an art. Do you know that you can let your right hand to fight your left hand?


How would this be helpful? Unless you have a way to detach your one hand from your body, I cant imagine 'sparring' yourself giving you any good habits...


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 3, 2012)

kempodisciple said:


> How would this be helpful? Unless you have a way to detach your one hand from your body, I cant imagine 'sparring' yourself giving you any good habits...


Here is an example:

Let your right hand to grab on your left wrist. If  your left arm twist against the 

- 4 fingers of your right hand (the wrong way in combat), you can develop strong right hand grip.
- thumb of your right hand (the correct way in combat), your right hand can slide along your left forearm and reach to your left elbow (this skill is quite useful in grappling).

Of course you can let your right arm and left arm to hit against each other to tough both arms. I'm sure others may share some good idea here.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Dec 3, 2012)

If I ever feel like kicking my own ***, i will be sure to do this.


----------



## donald1 (Aug 9, 2013)

ive been in karate for a little over 3 years now, i still got a lot to learn but i have learned is done daily dosnt have to be hard, you can do your kata 10 times a day(dosnt matter if good or bad- but at least use effort) and if your sitting watching tv or sitting you can do stretches. but mainly it should be done daily or close to it so your body dosnt get lazy or lose progress


----------



## Rokuta (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi SacredCoconut,

Were you able to arrange for space to train to your satisfaction outside of class? I know, NECRO, but only by one month on the last poster.  Given your location, finding a warm location to train in when the outdoors is cold would be a must.


----------

